# New Oberon iPhone cases are really nice!



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

Just received my and my wife's new Oberon cases for our iPhones and am very, very impressed with the quality and fit of them. They are very lightweight in comparison to our old kindle Oberon cases, yet still have the same quality of design.

Here are three pictures of them, the darker one is closer to the real life colors but am posting them to show the details from different angles. The orchid colored one is much closer to purple than pink. The plastic frame is a semi-soft rubber and not the hard plastic of most cases. The leather pieces are all recessed into the frame so there are no rough edges. The volume and power buttons are covered as well. These are the Orchid Paisley and the Green Celtic Hounds.

All in all the best iPhone case I've owned. Love it! Well done Oberon! Well done.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Those look nice.    Is the front edge raised to protect the screen?


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

maries said:


> Those look nice. Is the front edge raised to protect the screen?


Yes it has a small raised edge around the front of the iphone. Here is a picture of it.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks for sharing the pics! They look really nice.


----------

